

Ask HN: The Twitter "stop retweets" button has gone? - Roridge

Or is it just me?
As indicated here http://blogs.bluegumtree.co.uk/vista/2010/03/06/127 there used to be a nice button that stopped retweets from specific people you follow, but it isn't there today.<p>It's very useful so I can't understand why they have stealth removed it I can't see any update information about it or anyone mentioning it apart from one post on Stackoverflow.<p>Does anyone know where or why it's gone?
======
runevault
Huh the icon is still there for me, but it is no longer clickable. That's
really strange...

~~~
Roridge
I can't even see the Icon
<http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/4002/nobuttons.jpg>

~~~
runevault
I'm looking in my timeline, not at the user's page. On the user's own page I
don't see it either.

